
How to permanently leave Facebook - akabaka777
I despise facebook, i don&#x27;t want to be any part of it. I do not use it for anything other than messenger. Yet it is like a physical reflex... everytime i open up my phone or browser i end up going to the site. Anybody have any interesting way they blocked out this addiction from their life?
======
jryan49
Just uninstall all apps, and log out of facebook did it for me. The act of
having to log in would stop me.

~~~
clusmore
If that still doesn't do it, change your password to random gibberish that you
don't save in a password manager, forcing you to do a password reset to login.
If that still doesn't work, set the recovery email to an account you also
don't know the password for. But honestly, just logging out should be enough.

------
jaspergilley
If you want to permanently disable News Feed but still retain the ability to
have friends and use Messenger, just unfollow literally all your friends.
Every time you go to the FB homepage, it just tells you "no posts to view",
but you can use the service like normal otherwise. Saved me a ton of time

------
drKarl
I just uninstalled the facebook app from my phone, and I don't use Messenger,
although I still have to use Whatsapp (which is owned by Facebook) because
that's what literally everybody uses.

~~~
dolessdrugs
"because that's what literally everybody uses." This exact same statement
could be said about TheFacebook.com. How is using WhatsApp any different, if
the goal is to disrupt Zuck's data collection?

~~~
slow_donkey
I'd argue the purpose for most people leaving FB is to waste less time and
privacy is generally a nice side effect but rarely a primary factor for the
general population.

------
piocho
One way to reduce the time you are using it, is to uninstall it from your
phone as drKarl said. If you still want to be on facebook or messenger to keep
a link with your friend, go only with your computer (if you have one) and
limit it 15-20 minutes to check news and answer.

Leaving facebook depends also on your friends. If they understand your choice,
then they will contact you with messages or phone calls. If they don't, then
it might be more difficult.

~~~
IloveHN84
None of mine used an alternative way to contact me, it means I lost contact
with many of them since I've deleted my account last year

~~~
piocho
I'm facing the same problem. I still have my account for now.

What I'm thinging is that if I delete it, the ones that will contact me with
an other way (messages, phone, email, ...) will be my true friends and not
only fb friend.

Of course we will lost contact with John or Sara or Maria who is somewhere
else in the world, but concretely what was the last we discuss each other ?

~~~
Zelmor
I'm keeping in touch with a dozen people via emails. They never had Facebook,
and as far as I can tell, they are better off than most people. Our mail
exchanges are long form and meaningful, with pictures, links to interesting
things, and so on. They can be sporadic, sometimes months go inbetween, but we
always come around to write a couple pages to the other person.

Facebook Messenger is a convenience that I have, but the people who do reach
out to me usually do so just to organize a night out. They said they would
call if they couldn't write.. We have group talks organizing board game
nights, because communication is easier, and we have group chats for sharing
random cute shit like cat videos. I do not get rid of it because for one
specific friend I'd need to use Whatsapp anyway, because he is precious and I
understand that he doesn't want Yet Another Secure Messaging App (telegram to
be specific) on his phone/desktop just for me.

~~~
akabaka777
Yeah the managing of different messaging apps has become another chore that i
despise. Oh my boss sent me a message in skype, my roommate will only call
through whatsapp, my very specific group of friends will talk in a group chat
in messenger and so on.

------
craftyguy
Have someone set a completely random password on your account, then have them
'delete' the account. The random password is because facebook doesn't actually
delete your account and it will prevent you from being able to log in and
reactivate it. Problem solved.

------
3KQgt0Cl
You could delete Facebook and use the Messenger app only. In fact I would even
go ahead and tell you to use the Messenger Lite version. Uses much less
battery and includes almost all the features, except for the shit features.

------
vertline3
Yeah, I told everyone I was concerned about data collection and deleted it,
this was around year 2012. It took two weeks of not logging back in.

There's a difference between deleting and deactivating I think, I deleted
mine.

That was it.

~~~
noobly
I believe when people claim you can't delete a FB account, they mean it from
the perspective of FB. That data is still sitting in their databases, it's
just tagged as "deleted", from what I've gathered.

~~~
vertline3
I see, was thinking he meant the "deactivated" thing,

------
lastofus
Just logging out on all devices has been enough to break the reflex for me.
Typing in my email and password, especially on mobile, is enough to prevent me
from proceeding.

------
LifeQuestioner
change password to something insanely long and boring to type write it on
paper stick it in your draw, log out of fb, clear all passwords Laziness wins
most of the time and you wont be bothered to take out your password and type
it into the browser that is fjvhcji8987sdhcsl@!j

If you desperately need it, you will. When your out and about you wont have
the pass as its in your draw at home

------
yesenadam
_Noprocrast_ on here works great, I have it boot me off for 6 hours after 1
hour on. Why not make something like that.

------
metafizikal
If you're on an iPhone, you can use App Limits as a part of the iOS 12 Screen
Time functionality.

